# Sainsburies Mayor s Charity



## HOBIE (Dec 10, 2016)

My wife & others have been helping fill bags at Sainsburys in Sunderland this morning. A nice group from Hartlepool. It was for the Sunderland Mayors charity.    Happy Xmas shoppers


----------



## Northerner (Dec 10, 2016)

Good for you and the others Hobie


----------



## HOBIE (Dec 10, 2016)

Will let you know how much for Duk. Sunderland Mayor is a good Man, & is on our side


----------

